# Canon lens and filter issue



## mr.mike (May 9, 2013)

I just received a very nice second hand Canon EFS 18-55mm lens.  The lens came with a filter attached.  But it appears that the original owner screwed it on an angle.  I can't get it off, and I'm afraid of stripping the threads, or even possibly doing damage to the mechanism.  Any suggestions?  
Thank you,
Mike


----------



## JohnTrav (May 9, 2013)

If it is on there cross threaded like you say the only way I can think of is to use a tight grip and unscrew it off as carefully as possible. Hopefully it won't damage anything. 

Only other way is to take it to a certified canon lens repair place and pay them to do it. 

That's just my thoughts though


----------



## Buckster (May 9, 2013)

I've had great success removing stuck filters (and jar lids, and other things) with these: Rubber Strap Wrenches - Set of 2.

This one was the toughest to date because the filter had deformed a bit onto the lens threads in the crash:







It was on so tight that I had to work one wrench while someone else worked the other one, but we were successful, and the lens was fine after that, and even accepts filters again.

I also collect antique cameras, and have used them to free up several filters that were "permanently" stuck to their lenses.


----------



## mr.mike (May 10, 2013)

Thank you for your quick responses.  I'll post results as soon as I can.


----------



## Dao (May 10, 2013)

You may try to use a rubber band on the filter and see if that help.   Some post I saw in the past mentioned that heat may help too (i.e. hair dryer)


----------



## JohnTrav (May 10, 2013)

You can try using a rubber jar opener also for better grip if you don't have a strap wrench.


----------



## mr.mike (May 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I've resolved the problem without doing damage to the lens or the filter.  I employed the rubber strap method and it worked quite well.  I found an oil filter removal device, and a channel lock (with padding).  One firm twist, and the filter came off without doing any damage to the threads.  I thank everyone that offered suggestions, and now have a nice all purpose lens.  Happy I joined this forum, and look forward to many chats, with many nice folks that share an interest in my hobby.
Mike


----------



## JohnTrav (May 11, 2013)

Good to hear you got it off without damaging the lens at all


----------



## mr.mike (May 11, 2013)

I was a bit nervous about loosing the lens, but it all seems to have worked out just fine.  I'm now back to resolving my original autofocus issue.  Point and shoot is so much easier, but it lacks the the overall stress associated with menus, programs and features.  Oh well, back to the manual.
Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## JohnTrav (May 11, 2013)

The manual is great for reference. Also use YouTube and google also. You can find almost anything on the Internet. With video references on how to operate your specific camera. I used YouTube a lot to learn how to properly use functions on my canon 7D and also editing software.


----------



## mr.mike (May 11, 2013)

Thank you,
I'm doing just that.  It's getting a bit less complicated, each time I log on.  So much information out there, and so many nice people willing to help.


----------

